# Musik-Erkennungssoftware



## Kritze (8. November 2009)

Aye!

Ich hab von meinem Freund ein paar CDs bekommen die ich via Media Player auf meine Platte kopiert hab im mp3 format (Natürlich original ;D )

Problem ist nur, dass der die Track Informationen nicht mit gespeichert hat, hab also so nen mist wie "01 01 Spur 1" stehen ...

Gibt es ein Programm, was anhand des Streams feststellt, was für ein Titel das ist? Also sowas, wie auch für diese ganzen handys?


----------



## Haxxler (8. November 2009)

Hm du meinst sowas oder? http://www.marvintec.com/ge_cdaid.htm

Hab jetzt auf die schnelle nur das gefunden aber Google spuckt ein haufen solcher Programme aus.


----------



## EspCap (8. November 2009)

Das für Handys heisst Shazam und gibts für iPhone, Android und Blackberry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. November 2009)

Kann dir da CDEX empfehlen! 
Funktioniert bei nahezu allen Original CDs.


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2009)

Winamp => File Info => Auto Tag.

Wenn man CDs rippt sollte man es natürlich besser vorher machen über die CDDB Funktion.


----------



## Kritze (9. November 2009)

erkennen die anhand vom Stream die Musik?

Weil gerippt sind die lieder ja schon und als mp3 auf meiner platte gespeichert.... das Programm sollte halt wie bei den Handys das Lied erkennen und dementsprechen kann ich dann die Informationen reinschreiben x)


----------

